# FedEx



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it true that FedEx in Mexico will not deliver to a government office in the US. I worked for a week on a job application and took the documents to FedEx here in Colima and they would not send them, even in an envelope. I don't get it it, and I lost the opportunity for a great job. The post office was closed so I couldn't do it that way, plus the app had to be postmarked June 6.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

deborahc9133 said:


> Is it true that FedEx in Mexico will not deliver to a government office in the US. I worked for a week on a job application and took the documents to FedEx here in Colima and they would not send them, even in an envelope. I don't get it it, and I lost the opportunity for a great job. The post office was closed so I couldn't do it that way, plus the app had to be postmarked June 6.


FedEx is not rated as high as DHL International for getting through on time and getting documents delivered in Mexico, abroad I don´t know. The Mexican federal gov´t. uses DHL not FedEx in Mexico.

I have seen a few times FedEx trucks delivering to office buildings here and the drivers not locking the back door while gone and me waiting in the car close by. I would not use FedEx in Mexico.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

deborahc9133 said:


> Is it true that FedEx in Mexico will not deliver to a government office in the US. I worked for a week on a job application and took the documents to FedEx here in Colima and they would not send them, even in an envelope. I don't get it it, and I lost the opportunity for a great job. The post office was closed so I couldn't do it that way, plus the app had to be postmarked June 6.


I have heard that Estafeta will deliver to P.O. boxes. I believe that they send it to their office in the US and then put a stamp on the letter. My SS letter is due to arrive in July and I'm going to try them.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Estafeta is Fed ex now. It is Estafeta in Mexico and transfers to Fed ex in the States.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> Estafeta is Fed ex now. It is Estafeta in Mexico and transfers to Fed ex in the States.


I thought that it was Pegaso that sold out to FedEx.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

I worked for FedEx in the States for 26 years. I believe FedEx uses outside cartage agents for much of Mexico. We shipped 3 large boxes of personal items to San Miguel but they got held up at the FedEx customs office in Mexico City. Eventually they got returned to us at our expense. Cost an arm and a leg and I had an employee discount!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We shipped via Estafeta from Chiapas to the US and it was delivered by Fed Ex
Another one We always ship via Multipack within Mexico and this year Fed Ex handled it (from Chiapas to Jalisco) so I think there are accords or buy outs or something going on.


Fron Chiapas DHL is the way to go and UPS is the worst by far.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

citlali said:


> We shipped via Estafeta from Chiapas to the US and it was delivered by Fed Ex
> Another one We always ship via Multipack within Mexico and this year Fed Ex handled it (from Chiapas to Jalisco) so I think there are accords or buy outs or something going on.



Fron Chiapas DHL is the way to go and UPS is the worst by far.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh ok thanks. When I first went to FedEx with the FedEx logo she said that they cannot deliver to a US government office. So I went to estafeta and did not put the name of the government department, just the name of the individual and the street address. I am curious when I do the tracking if it is actually delivered.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Fed ex will not deliver to a p.o. Box but my husband send our tax return to a government office in Austin Texas, He just ask the office what their street address was and Fed Ex delivered there. They refused to take it to the PO:Box so they do deliver to the IRS which I would consider a government offie.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah I know in the states they do not deliver to a PO BOX too. But she said that it was the policy of the US government to not send anything from Mexico to a US government office. It seemed odd to me how would any business get done? She refused to take my envelope and could not tell me the reason for the policy. Is it terrorism? don't know. they are losing alot of business I would think


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

From the IRS site Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) About International Individual Tax Matters


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

My wife works for FedEx and she will be starting her training for international customer advocate team in a few weeks. She may be able to explain. 

As for personal experience, I had an apostilled document shipped from Washington to CHIH with prompt service and no problem. But I can say the same for DHL. The consulate here uses DHL for all shipments. It even has to be from a specific office.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Fed Ex in Mexico is not good. They do not deliveron time and also have lost documens for me in CHiapas, they may be good in largecities but I know I do not use them in Chiapas because they are not that reliable. DHL is way better.
Fed ex may improve if they partner or buy local businesses, we will see.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks. I just hope that my docs get there. I applied for a really great job back in Sacramento CA and if I lose the opportunity I will be very unhappy.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They probably will. Good luck on the job!


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you. It is funny I have been traveling to Mexico for over twenty years and have always enjoyed. Living here for 3 months is so different than traveling, and I tried it, but want to go home.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess you found out you were ready to retire and walk away so it is good that you recognize it and go back to work when you can and yes you are right there is a huge difference between travelling to a place and living there. Travelling allows you to have fantasies about living there once you live in the place you were dreaming about, reality hits.


----------

